# DiamondBack Haanjo EXP adventure bike review



## Jim_Lowe (Aug 21, 2016)

The standover height for the smallest frame size is 31 inches- a little big for me at 5'8". All my bikes have 30 inch standover. I guess they need a XS.


----------

